# Western wiring part #28985



## tonyy (Dec 15, 2010)

Western headlight harness for H13 headlights. I had it installed on a 2016 Ram 2500. I sold the plow and wiring separately but they did not need this harness. 

Western snowplow service part #28986

I can roll it up and ship if you want it. 

$60


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Confused wrong thread ?


----------

